# OV-1 Mohawk



## gjs238 (Mar 22, 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grumman_OV-1_Mohawk

Can anyone shed a little more light on this aircraft?

Did the US Army fly these?
- I thought it was forbidden from flying fixed wing aircraft.

Did this aircraft overlap with the OV-10 Bronco?
- Both operated in Desert Strom 1
- Both have been suggested to be reintroduced in modernized variants.
- Both were retired (in the US) at about the same time.
- I don't believe the US Army operated the Bronco.


Thanks!


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 22, 2015)

The U.S. Army did fly the OV-1. The call initially was for an observation aircraft. It was used for target marking and ground suppression fire. It was armed for (wink, wink) self defense...







...the majority of markings I've found are for the army.

As for the OV-10, most of the markings I've seen are for Marines or Navy. Someone should be along to provide better details.

Geo


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 22, 2015)

US Customs operated them as well...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modern/ov-1-mohawk-6536.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 22, 2015)

gjs238 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grumman_OV-1_Mohawk
> 
> Can anyone shed a little more light on this aircraft?
> 
> ...



Heap the US Army used to operate them. My dad's old unit used to have a company of them. Took them to Desert Storm as well.

What makes you think the Army was forbidden from using them? The Army actually has quite a few fixed wing aircraft.

C-12
C-20
C-26
C-27
C-31
C-37
EO-5
RC-12
UC-35
DHC-6


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 22, 2015)

Off to Google everything but the Otter though I do prefer and have flown in the original version

Geo

_EDIT:_ Lordy, Lordy, the RC-12 is positively festooned with antennae...


----------



## gjs238 (Mar 22, 2015)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Heap the US Army used to operate them. My dad's old unit used to have a company of them. Took them to Desert Storm as well.
> 
> What makes you think the Army was forbidden from using them? The Army actually has quite a few fixed wing aircraft.
> 
> ...



Just did some Googling and learned that the Army has flown/is flying quite a few fixed-wing aricraft.
I had ASSumed that the Key West Agreement of 1948, the 1952 Pace-Finletter Memorandum of Understanding, and the Johnson-McConnell agreement of 1966 dictated otherwise.

PS: This article seems to sum things up pretty well.
Air-Minded: the Army the A-10

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

